# Anyone else on 500px.com?



## Destin (Nov 26, 2011)

I just recently started using this site (500px is Photography), and I've gotta say, it's an awesome concept and I really like it. Just wondering, are any of my fellow TPF'ers using it? If so, post a link to your profile on it so I can follow you!

Mine is right here:
500px / Destin Danser


----------



## Destin (Nov 28, 2011)

Bump - Anyone?


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Nov 28, 2011)

I like to visit it from time to time.  There is some really high end, top quality photography.  When I start thinking that I'm doing a good job, I like to visit a few pages there to bring me back to reality.


----------



## Destin (Nov 28, 2011)

Johnboy2978 said:


> I like to visit it from time to time.  There is some really high end, top quality photography.  When I start thinking that I'm doing a good job, I like to visit a few pages there to bring me back to reality.



Yeah, same here. I enjoy being a member there and posting photos just for fun. It's cool to follow your favorite photographers, and some of them are actually willing to hand out advice, or link to BTS videos of how they got the shot.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 1, 2011)

So what is it exactly?

I keep seeing people on G+ posting about it or posting links from it but I'm having a hard time wrapping my mind around it.  It looks like... I dunno... Tumblr for grown ups?


----------



## BastiaanImages (Dec 1, 2011)

I love 500px, there are a lot of awesome shots to be found there. I also used it's portfolio function as my website BastiaanImages


----------



## e.rose (Dec 1, 2011)

Well.. I signed up.  This is me:

500px / emily-rose

I'm not really sure what I've gotten myself into, but we'll find out.


----------



## BastiaanImages (Dec 1, 2011)

You've got your first follower


----------



## e.rose (Dec 1, 2011)

What is the difference between friends and followers on there?

Are friends the ones that are following each other and followers just the ones following you that you're not following back?


----------



## e.rose (Dec 1, 2011)

Or wait... are friends the people *I'm* following?  And Followers the people that are following me?


----------



## sm4him (Dec 1, 2011)

e.rose said:


> What is the difference between friends and followers on there?
> 
> Are friends the ones that are following each other and followers just the ones following you that you're not following back?



I hadn't even noticed that distinction until you mentioned it. I know I have people listed as "friends" who are *definitely* not following me, so I think the friends designation is just people you've chosen to follow, and "followers" may be, as you said, people following you...not sure whether it matters if you're following them back or not.

There are indeed some incredible photographers on there! I've been on it for a while now, but have posted only a few photos, because most of my photos just don't hold up against the bulk of what's on 500px. Okay, NONE of my photos hold up against it, but I post a few now and then, anway...

I really got addicted to it when I joined--I could spend HOURS looking at the Upcoming and Fresh sections.  Plus, I really became somewhat addicted to getting VOTES, and trying to get my photos "scores" up...It totally fed my "need to be liked" urges, and I really thought I might have to end up in a treatment program. :lmao:
So, I went cold turkey for a while and refused to even visit. 

Lately, I've been going back to it and while I still love it, I find I'm less addicted to the need to get votes now. I think it may have something to do with the fact that, through seeing all the other photos there, and through the threads on this site, I've really come to grips with my photographic mediocrity. 

That said...you could still follow me, if you want.  500px / Sharon Monett


----------



## BastiaanImages (Dec 1, 2011)

sm4him said:


> That said...you could still follow me, if you want.  500px / Sharon Monett



Consider it done, i've feeded your addiction with a few likes


----------



## e.rose (Dec 1, 2011)

My only problem with joining a new photographic network is having to upload photos ALLLLL over again.  

I get to a point where I go, "Maybe I'll just upload new photos from this point out."

I haven't yet decided what I'm doing with 500px... so I have nothing up right now.


----------



## ronjohn (Dec 1, 2011)

pretty cool site, although can you change your thumbnail sizes? I don't like how they're cropping my pictures.


----------



## Destin (Dec 1, 2011)

ronjohn said:
			
		

> pretty cool site, although can you change your thumbnail sizes? I don't like how they're cropping my pictures.



You go to edit, and then just click and draw a box anywhere or any size on your photo. They have to be square though.


----------



## MTVision (Dec 1, 2011)

I just signed up!! Looks interesting!


----------



## GnipGnop (Dec 1, 2011)

I've recently joined as well. I use my Flickr account to post my good shots, and I use 500px to post what I feel is my strongest work. Still have a lot to learn though.

500px / Robbie Vize


----------



## Destin (Dec 1, 2011)

GnipGnop said:


> I've recently joined as well. I use my Flickr account to post my good shots, and I use 500px to post what I feel is my strongest work. Still have a lot to learn though.
> 
> 500px / Robbie Vize



Followed you! As well as everyone else in this thread!


----------



## Hatch1921 (Dec 1, 2011)

500px / Frank Hatcher

Love 500px! 
Frank


----------



## Ms.Nash (Dec 1, 2011)

Well, I love 500px! I love to look at all the great photography posted by others and I am continually awed and inspired to  improve as I am passionate about photography and the art of the capture.  As a newbie, most would think I should not post on 500.px, as it's touted as the "flickr for pro's" but I like to post my pics for myself, and hopefully over time I will see an improvement and one day be a smidgeon as good as any of you!    Here I am at 500px / christine nash


----------



## DavidSutphin (Dec 2, 2011)

Some amazing work there!
Here's mine:
500px / David Sutphin


----------



## TheInformer (Dec 2, 2011)

I know a lot of people on 500px... Im thinking about switching form flickr once my subscription is up here soon


----------



## e.rose (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh SHOOT, son!

When you upload your images end up in the "Fresh" tab!  That's TERRIFYING!  :lmao:


----------



## Destin (Dec 2, 2011)

e.rose said:


> Oh SHOOT, son!
> 
> When you upload your images end up in the "Fresh" tab!  That's TERRIFYING!  :lmao:



Haha that's kinda the point 

Then if it's good enough people will like it and it'll move to the upcoming tab. If it get's more likes, it'll go to the popular tab. If the editors like it (it's gotta be beyond amazing) it'll get to the editors choice tab 

The voting system is pretty awesome. Each vote on a photo is worth less than the last. The first one is 27.0. The second one takes it to 42.5, etc. The system is also bias towards newer photos, as your rating on the photo will drop each day it's on the site. This keeps the site fresh, so the same photos aren't on top forever.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 2, 2011)

Destin said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Oh SHOOT, son!
> ...



Yeah I know, but it's STILL terrifying!


----------



## linz (Apr 15, 2012)

My 500px:
500px / Lin Zhizhao / Photos


----------



## murklemark (Apr 17, 2012)

Not sure whether to upload all my Flickr stuff to 500px or only the best stuff!? Anyway I'm at 500px / Mark Buckley / Photos

I'll get following you guys, then maybe i'll use it more.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Apr 17, 2012)

sm4him said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > What is the difference between friends and followers on there?
> ...



I don't know where "photographic mediocrity" comes into play. You have posted some very impressive work on 500px.
You are followed again.


----------



## ericz83 (Apr 17, 2012)

Glad this floated back up to the top.  I recently joined as well.  I am a complete newbie so only posted a couple of pics but not sure they are even that great yet - still learning!  But - had someone, who I thought had some awesome pictures, comment and like one of mine.  I thought that was pretty cool. Haha.

500px / Eric Zeigler / Photos


----------



## TordFuglstad (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes. Used to be a fan of Flickr, but 500px is better in my eyes, only thing that is missing is more members and groups. 500px / Tord Fuglstad / Photos


----------



## sm4him (Aug 23, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...



Well, shoot, how did I miss THIS post?? THANK you, that's very kind!! :blushing:
Too bad there's not a way to get notified when someone says something glowing and positive about you in a post!


----------



## jake337 (Aug 23, 2012)

I'll give it a go.  At work so I can't upload any pics of yet.


500px / Jake Klein / Photos


----------



## manny212 (Aug 23, 2012)

Yea have been on there for a while, a really neat site . Some photog's there are great , others .... well not so much lol . Not every single image there is awesome ! 


500px / manny herreria / Photos


----------



## sm4him (Aug 23, 2012)

manny212 said:


> Yea have been on there for a while, a really neat site . Some photog's there are great , others .... well not so much lol . Not every single image there is awesome !
> 
> 
> 500px / manny herreria / Photos



That's true, and the quality has, not surprisingly, gone down as the site has become more popular and more hobbyists are using it.  Still, I personally think the AVERAGE photo quality on 500px is far above the AVERAGE quality on flickr, and that serves as motivation for me. Pretty much anything I'm willing to share with another person makes it to my flickr page. Only the work I believe to be my best makes it to 500px.  Flickr is kinda my equivalent of the TPF "Just for Fun" gallery.


----------



## Gweebs (Aug 30, 2012)

My 500px - I use for my best work.  I think its the NUTS!!!

Flickr - for everything else...


----------



## thosewhotell (Aug 30, 2012)

500px / Nathan Jones / Photos


----------



## Adrenochrom (Jun 11, 2013)

500px / Visual Adrenochrom / Photos


----------



## Gweebs (Jun 26, 2013)

500px / Guy Murch / Photos

I think its awesome, reallys inspires you to create better pics each time...


----------



## edstumph (Jun 26, 2013)

I been using it for a few months, like it much better then Flikr. I dont upload everything to it, but upload some here and there

http://500px.com/edstumph


----------



## Forkie (Jun 26, 2013)

I use it too.  I prefer it's simplicity compared to Flickr and I prefer the way it renders images.  They seem much sharper on 500px for some reason.  I just use Flickr as a photo dump now!

http://500px.com/ianforknall


----------



## Forkie (Jun 27, 2013)

TordFuglstad said:


> Yes. Used to be a fan of Flickr, but 500px is better in my eyes, only thing that is missing is more members and groups. 500px / Tord Fuglstad / Photos



I SO much prefer having no groups.  It means every photos stands on it's own feet and your shots don't just get buried in a pool of photos of all the same thing.


----------



## Lightsped (Jul 8, 2013)

I am a fan of 500px. I don't seem to be getting much traffic though.  I have a fairly diverse album on 500px so I am not sure what the problem is. If anyone could stop by and give me some tips I would be thankful.
500px / David C / Photos


----------



## unpopular (Jul 8, 2013)

Jessica654 said:


> My only problem with joining a new photographic network is having to upload photos ALLLLL over again.



Yes. That is a problem. Now. Do you know where I can get some Oakley Sunglasses knockoffs? And maybe some roller blades? And maybe a Cranberry's albums?


----------



## Lightsped (Oct 7, 2013)

Any TPFers using www.500px.com yet?


----------



## Braineack (Oct 8, 2013)

Lightsped said:


> Any TPFers using www.500px.com yet?



none of us. :rollseyes:


----------

